# Rider hit and dragged for 1/4 mile



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

Last night outside Folsum, by the fish hatchery. A rider was struck and drug for a 1/4 mile, before somebody forced the drunk to stop. She had no clue about anything. It was said that the rider had lost his entire knee.
When are the police and prosecuters going to get real about this. We should invite our officials on a bike ride, to experience the perils first hand.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's awful. Unfortunately I don't foresee alcohol, drugs, or idiots handling heavy machinery under the influence going away anytime soon. And even beyond that there will still be incompetence and distracted individuals out there. We can only do our best to wear bright clothing - be very very seen out there and pay attn as much as possible to everything around us. Try to avoid the main roads, try not to take anything for granted. Accidents will continue to happen, but join your local bike coalition and help make some postive changes happen.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

That is terrible.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)




----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Should be (not predicting it will be though) serious time in the slammer. If she ever drives again, anyhwere, should be life without possibility - the only way to keep her from doing this again..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

She sounds like a winner.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

This would be a felony drunk driving, and will be charged as such, I'm sure. Then there's also the civil case that the cyclist has.

If this driver has any prior DUI convictions, or other major traffic violations, then she will get more. Folsom is pretty good at going after these drivers.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

aren't all DUI's a felony?

This sucks.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

grrrah said:


> aren't all DUI's a felony?
> 
> This sucks.


DUI is a misdemeanor unless an injury is caused or it's like a multiple one in a short period of time (if I remember correctly, 3 arrests in a 2 year period). At least for Cali.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe I'm too harsh, but I think the punishments are way too lenient. IMO, first offense for DUI should be loss of license forever. If you get caught again, real jail time. 5yrs for driving while sober, 10 years for driving while drunk. Life without possibility of parole for 2nd DUI if there's injury to someone else.

I detest drunk drivers.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Maybe I'm too harsh, but I think the punishments are way too lenient. IMO, first offense for DUI should be loss of license forever. If you get caught again, real jail time. 5yrs for driving while sober, 10 years for driving while drunk. Life without possibility of parole for 2nd DUI if there's injury to someone else.
> 
> I detest drunk drivers.


I have no sympathy for drunk drivers either, but sometimes they don't realize they are intoxicated. The first thing that alcohol does is it messes up your ability to know that things are goofy, so you can be too intoxicated and not realize it. The other problem is something known as the synergistic effect, this is where alcohol combines with other drugs and the effects are multiplied. That's why a shot of Nyquil will knock you out. Prescription meds, like Valium, stay in your system for a long period of time, so you could take a pill a couple of days earlier, then have a glass of wine with dinner, then become totally blotto. 

Other things are the type of beverage you drink. A hard drink will take a little longer to get you intoxicated than a glass of wine. Wine contains the maximum amount of alcohol your body can absorb, so you'll get blitzed quicker on wine, which I would imagine is one of the more common drinks with dinner.

The above is why they won't do a blanket penalty on DUI. Throw in the fact that politicians, judges and lawyers, the rich and powerful in general, commonly will go to dinner and parties and have a drink, and could qualify as a DUI if caught, and you see why the laws are so weak when they shouldn't be. The "Powers" don't want to hang themselves!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

HIPCHIP said:


> Other things are the type of beverage you drink. A hard drink will take a little longer to get you intoxicated than a glass of wine. Wine contains the maximum amount of alcohol your body can absorb, so you'll get blitzed quicker on wine, which I would imagine is one of the more common drinks with dinner.


huh? wine is typically 10-12% ABV. try this simple experiment: drink several ounces of wine and note the level of impairment. now repeat using the same volume of pure ethanol.

let us know the results.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Without trying to hi-jack this very important post, what I was taught by an MD is that the body can only absorb a certain amount of alcohol at a time. If the amount is too high then the body will restrict the absorption rate because of the poisoning effect of alcohol. Wine has the highest alcohol content that the body can absorb at a time, so if you drink anything stronger the absorption rate will be slowed down and it will take a longer period for you to reach the maximum intoxication level. Basically all it means it that you will normally become intoxicated QUICKER with wine, not more intoxicated, just quicker.

If I remember correctly, wine is approx. 40 proof, so 20% alcohol, and I think that was the maximum amount the body could absorb. It's been a long time since the class, so I may have those numbers mixed up.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

fuk...so damn sad. That biker will probably end up losing his leg all because that ***** decided to drink and drive. They should drag her ass a quarter of a mile too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

After digging around a bit, I found that her father's name is Farouk Fakira, and he seems to be officially involved with a local mosque (ie: Preacher's daughters are the worst). Fakira is from Yemen.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> After digging around a bit, I found that her father's name is Farouk Fakira, and he seems to be officially involved with a local mosque (ie: Preacher's daughters are the worst). Fakira is from Yemen.


I thought they weren't allowed to consume alcohol?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

HIPCHIP said:


> I thought they weren't allowed to consume alcohol?


I'm guessing the daughter is about as far from being Muslim as one can get...


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

That is why zero tolerance for drinking and driving the the most sensible solution.

But hey, there is far more handwringing and crying over a few American kids getting blown up in Afghanistan than there is about people dying on the roads at home. The US spends literally billions on airport security, after a few hundred people died in a few plane wrecks caused by terrorism on US soil, when thousands die in traffic "accidents." Risk perception and priorities in policy-making are strange things.....



HIPCHIP said:


> I have no sympathy for drunk drivers either, but sometimes they don't realize they are intoxicated. The first thing that alcohol does is it messes up your ability to know that things are goofy, so you can be too intoxicated and not realize it. The other problem is something known as the synergistic effect, this is where alcohol combines with other drugs and the effects are multiplied. That's why a shot of Nyquil will knock you out. Prescription meds, like Valium, stay in your system for a long period of time, so you could take a pill a couple of days earlier, then have a glass of wine with dinner, then become totally blotto.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Feel bad for the rider, best wishes for a recovery. As for the good samaritan witness who pulled the keys out of the escapee's ignition, kudos++ to him/her. The driver should be cited with felony and placed behind bars.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

If she is DUI and causes an injury, it is a felony. If she tries to leave the scene, that is a separate felony, so depending on all the circumstances, she could be charged with two felonies.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

The b*tch needs to do jail time and pay restitution. At least a year in county. And that's being very, very kind.
.


----------

